# Looking for Strong Midwestern Subs and Employees (IN, OH, KY, MI)



## Chris Cooper (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello!

I am the corporate snow manager for Community Green Landscape Group. We do a lot of snow work (when it snows) in Toledo, Columbus, Dayton and Cincinnati OH, northern Kentucky, Indianapolis and Fort Wayne Indiana, and the greater Detroit Area in Michigan.

I'd love to talk with you about opportunities to work together in these markets. I can be reached most easily via email at [email protected].

Look forward to talking with you!

Sincerely,
Chris Cooper
Corporate Snow Manager
Community Green Landscape Group


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nothing in Grand Rapids???

Bummer

http://www.communitygreengroup.com/service/snow-and-ice-management/

Nice website.


----------



## Chris Cooper (Sep 5, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nothing in Grand Rapids???
> 
> Bummer
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark!

We do some extremely large industrial sites, and are looking at some opportunities further west than Detroit...over toward Lansing, etc.

Feel free to drop me a line - as we grow into our outlying areas, we'll always want to talk to good people.

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

So...Do you have sites in the Detroit Metro area??....Are you the contract holder???...Not interested in doing your leg work on bidding these sites unless you have the contract in hand...


----------



## Chris Cooper (Sep 5, 2017)

Defcon 5 said:


> So...Do you have sites in the Detroit Metro area??....Are you the contract holder???...Not interested in doing your leg work on bidding these sites unless you have the contract in hand...


I wouldn't expect you to.

We're moving into SE Michigan for existing clients of ours. We are also looking into a couple of LARGE manufacturing sites up that way, since we already do the GM plant in Ft Wayne IN, and the Corvette plant in Bowling Green, KY.

I've been doing this a long darned time. I will never be the kind of guy to use a potential subcontractor in that way. I'm trying to build long-term partnerships with good, trustworthy people.

We're a much smaller company than our geographic footprint might suggest. We've grown by providing fantastic service in all areas. We're simply looking for good, strong partners.

Thanks!


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Chris Cooper said:


> I wouldn't expect you to.
> 
> We're moving into SE Michigan for existing clients of ours. We are also looking into a couple of LARGE manufacturing sites up that way, since we already do the GM plant in Ft Wayne IN, and the Corvette plant in Bowling Green, KY.
> 
> ...


When did your company change? Never had much respect for you all after inveatigating a sub site in Troy and you all wasted my time trying to get us to go 40+ mins away for just plowing on the hour. You all used to be the same old, same old as every other company - like a lil brickman. Pay cheap on the hour and keep the salt inhouse so you can bank the dollhairs.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Uh Oh......


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh snap...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Popcorn anyone???


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's wait for the guy to answer before you break out the popcorn and completely derail the thread


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Any seasonal contracts or are they all by the push.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nothing in Grand Rapids???
> 
> Bummer
> 
> ...


You must have everything already tied up there...Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> let's wait for the guy to answer before you break out the popcorn and completely derail the thread


Understood...


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Doubt he'd want to partner with me. He only wants the strong ones. I don't spend much time in the gym


----------



## Chris Cooper (Sep 5, 2017)

No need to derail the thread.

Perhaps the one with the sour attitude worked with us before the founder bought his partner out. That was prior to my arrival, and I do know that he made life very difficult for both internal and external clients.

Having said that - professionalism is definitely still lacking in our industry. If only demonstrated by someone being unable to bring their past hurt feelings onto a current thread.

McLawn, if you're not a strong enough provider, no hard feelings.


----------



## Chris Cooper (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't know that it will be all that entertaining, Mark.

Companies change over time. Some for the worse, and some for the better. Can't speak to the old days here, but I will say that in 26 years, I've never worked with a more supportive group of people that care so deeply for their people.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Chris Cooper said:


> No need to derail the thread.
> 
> Perhaps the one with the sour attitude worked with us before the founder bought his partner out. That was prior to my arrival, and I do know that he made life very difficult for both internal and external clients.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's just me, but I don't see it as a great way to start oof a membership by insulting a well respected long term member.

I'll tell you a story. Way back when, aroond 10 years ago I was in communication with With a Grain of Salt about being our salt supplier. Prices were great as they were just moving into the area, and I committed to them. Middle of September, they called and said they weren't going to be in the GR area that year. Well, most resellers and mines had already sold oot of their allotments. I was screwed. Ended up with a company oot of Detroit and I had to pay $10\ton more that year because WGS screwed me over.

Guess what? I didn't forget. They cost me a **** ton of money that season. They finally entered the GR market, kept calling me, I told them I would never do business with someone that didn't follow through on their word no matter how much less they were selling it for, because I couldn't trust them. Call it a lack of professionalism if you want, I call it protecting my business and customers. I've posted this story before, and even talked to Todd or the other guy there after I posted it because they didn't like the bad publicity. It's the truth and I don't care if they like it or not. They should have kept their word.

So I guess I'm in good company with maclawnco, as I know him and I don't know you. I know what kind of an operation he runs and I don't know yours. Denigrating him does not help your cause IMO. Being positive about what has happened would have, but it's too late now. Calling him unprofessional and weak tells me volumes.


----------



## Chris Cooper (Sep 5, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't see it as a great way to start oof a membership by insulting a well respected long term member.
> 
> I'll tell you a story. Way back when, aroond 10 years ago I was in communication with With a Grain of Salt about being our salt supplier. Prices were great as they were just moving into the area, and I committed to them. Middle of September, they called and said they weren't going to be in the GR area that year. Well, most resellers and mines had already sold oot of their allotments. I was screwed. Ended up with a company oot of Detroit and I had to pay $10\ton more that year because WGS screwed me over.
> 
> ...


I should not have responded to him as I did in response to his initial post. He doesn't know me or who the company is at this point, and it made me bristle. Not an excuse, just an explanation.

I would submit that the most professional way to have gone about it would have been to send me a private message stating his concerns, instead of coming on a thread to publicly throw a wrench into what I'm trying to accomplish.

But what's done is now done. If anyone is interested in partnering up in our markets (mutually beneficial/symbiosis is what I'm trying to achieve), I'd love to speak with you.

Hope everyone has a great one! We need some rain here in Indy!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't see it as a great way to start oof a membership by insulting a well respected long term member.
> 
> I'll tell you a story. Way back when, aroond 10 years ago I was in communication with With a Grain of Salt about being our salt supplier. Prices were great as they were just moving into the area, and I committed to them. Middle of September, they called and said they weren't going to be in the GR area that year. Well, most resellers and mines had already sold oot of their allotments. I was screwed. Ended up with a company oot of Detroit and I had to pay $10\ton more that year because WGS screwed me over.
> 
> ...


$10 bucks that's it.... You should of churched it up to like $100...:laugh:


----------

